# Housing Tawtheeq



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi there,

I've given notice on my apartment and wish to move out of Reem to KCA in the coming weeks. So far all the apartments I've looked at claim to have free utilities. This is a major alarm bell in my mind as these apartments would suggest they do not have municipality Tawtheeq registration. 

I'm very reluctant to sign for one of these apartments as I know tenants can face penalties if caught living in such accommodation. I thought it was mandatory for all housing to be registered with Tawtheeq to eliminate illegal split villas. Can anyone shed more light on this please?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
KCA is mainly single family villas - so as you rightly suspect, any with free utilities will probably be partitioned villas.
A friend lives in one and he is very happy there - but was kicked out of his previous one, after a municipality inspection.
It is a risk you take for living in less expensive (and maybe unsafe) accomodation.
Cheers
Steve


----------

